#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Firmware da ONU Epon V2801E

## QueirogaWR

Bom dia,

Estou com algumas ONU's do modelo EPON ONU V2801E apresentado a taxa de Upload muito abaixo do contratado. Gostaria de atualizá-las, contudo não estou encontrando o Firmware delas. Alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## cleuzo

Aquele modelo com botao de ligar cor laranja, tenho varias paradas aqui.
Liga mas nao conecta fibra.

----------

